
Show HN: Timber – Structured Logging for Elixir, Ruby and Node - zhs
https://timber.io
======
jesses
I've been using Timber.io for a few months now with my Elixir apps. Very easy
to integrate with lots of platforms, nice free plan to get started, very
responsive and helpful support from the developers themselves. Highly
recommended.

